# need some advice??



## trickster101 (Mar 14, 2010)

So im getting a job this summer and a brand new setup for next year. Need some advice on what brand and what you think the style is going to be.
and if you have any good websites of where i can look feel free to tell me.
ps im gonna try to get some "noticing" gear next year so i might just possibly get sponsered
haha thx guys!


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah you're going to be really noticeable if you look like all the other park kids.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The clothes aren't going to get you noticed. Be true to yourself and rock your own style. Spend your free time working on your boarding.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Wear a man thong.


----------

